

Google Play now requires devs to make their home address public - radley
http://phandroid.com/2014/09/18/google-play-now-requires-devs-to-make-their-home-address-public/

======
probably_wrong
Cool! Someone ask Zoe Quinn what she thinks about this. I bet she'll be
delighted to hear that.

I can't see anything about this going badly. Nothing at all.

(Edit: if you don't know who Zoe Quinn is, replace that with the name of your
favorite publicly harassed developer)

------
subway
The uproar over this makes no sense. The developer should already be using a
registered agent service (or their lawyer's address) if they don't wish to
have their private address made public.

This contact information is typically already available on the Secretary of
State website for the state their business is registered in.

------
jpetersonmn
This headline is misleading. Nothing says it needs to be your home address,
just a physical address. Also this is only for paid apps. Seems like a good
step IMO. If you're selling a product, you should have a physical address to
contact you if needed.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
There is no reason why people need a physical address to contact you. I think
electronic communication is a reasonable expectation for developers of purely
digital products.

~~~
jpetersonmn
What if there are legal issues?

------
pkinsky
I suspect this is to comply with some regulation requiring physical contact
addresses. I can't imagine that Google cares about being able to send you
mail.

------
cLeEOGPw
How will they verify the address is correct?

~~~
nemik
The same way they do it with Admob. They might send you a postcard with a PIN
on it and you have to enter that PIN in an online form somewhere later.

